
Show HN: Terracotta, a light-weight XYZ tile server in Python - dionhaefner
https://github.com/DHI-GRAS/terracotta
======
dionhaefner
Inspired by Mapbox' rio-tiler [1], we wanted to build a modern tile server on
the Python geo-stack that is optimized for AWS λ deployments (and that makes
it beyond the proof-of-concept stage).

The result is Terracotta, and I'm really happy with it, so I thought HN might
appreciate it, too. Cold start times on AWS λ are as bad as expected, but once
you got a sufficient number of instances running, it actually performs really
well (mostly because loading a tile cover is so embarrassingly parallel).

Besides that, Zappa [2] does a great job at taking the pain out of the AWS λ
deployments and dependency management, so if you don't know that project yet
I'd highly recommend you check it out.

[1] [https://github.com/mapbox/rio-tiler](https://github.com/mapbox/rio-tiler)

[2] [https://github.com/Miserlou/Zappa](https://github.com/Miserlou/Zappa)

~~~
yodon
I suspect your non-standard way of referring to AWS Lambda (I get it, Greek
letter, haha) only serves to reduce the SEO of any pages where you talk about
your project. My recommendation would be to refer to their project by its real
name to increase the hits you get on yours.

~~~
dionhaefner
Interesting point. I genuinely thought "AWS Lambda" was just the ASCII-fied
version of the official spelling, but it seems I was wrong. Either way, your
point about SEO is of course very valid (but the Greek letter joke went over
my head).

